# Hagen Glo T5HO single light fixture (on sale at PJ's Pets).



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

PJ's has this particular light on sale currently...36" $79 including dual timer. anyone have any experience with this brand? Is it any good? Seems like a good price.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Best German reflectors money can buy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

northerncavefish said:


> PJ's has this particular light on sale currently...36" $79 including dual timer. anyone have any experience with this brand? Is it any good? Seems like a good price.


Any idea if the other sizes are also on sale and which PJ's?



coldmantis said:


> Best German reflectors money can buy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


I agree 100%. I have 4 of these fixtures on my tanks and I think they're great quality and a good value. 
--
Paul


----------



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

I was at the store in Pickering and they had 24" and 30" all on sale limited stock tho, i got the last 36" the sticker said $39.99 off the regular price.

By the way it does not include the bulb...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

northerncavefish said:


> I was at the store in Pickering and they had 24" and 30" all on sale limited stock tho, i got the last 36" the sticker said $39.99 off the regular price.
> 
> By the way it does not include the bulb...


That's normal they never do, your basically paying for the fixture with the best reflectors. I would get one too if it was at least a dual bulb fixture

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I dropped by PJ's Sherway Gardens tonight and picked up a single 24 inch Glo fixture for $35. It was regularly $109 marked down to $70 and until November 11th all clearance items are an additional 50% off. What a great deal on a great fixture. 

Oh and did I mention it includes a dual timer in the box as well?

Thanks for sharing. 
--
Paul


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's an amazing deal Paul!


----------



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for the post, I went back to PJ's with my bill and the supervisor gave me 50% off my sale price and I bought a 24" dual T5HO while I was there just because.
Question, is there a cheaper alternative to the LFS for T5ho bulbs? they don't seem to sell those at the big box hardware stores?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

northerncavefish said:


> Question, is there a cheaper alternative to the LFS for T5ho bulbs? they don't seem to sell those at the big box hardware stores?


You can buy them at any Hydroponics store. Just look up Hydroponics on Yellow Pages to find one close to you.

I pick mine up at PJ's when they have their 40% off coupon. 
--
Paul


----------

